
NIPS Name Change - dsr12
https://nips.cc/public/NameChange
======
enjeyw
Even for tongue-in-cheek suggestion to change the name to
"27fb380bc013f01262acf6b2518d08bd" to avoid all possible offence, people might
start referencing to the conference as "the hash code", which sounds like a
cannabis convention.

------
tptacek
Does anyone here actually care about the substance of this story (academic
conference considers name change due to racist homograph, opts against)?
Nothing happened. Reasonable people might have changed the name. These
reasonable people didn't.

~~~
5minbreak
Yeah, I cared about this issue. I think it is an interesting direction that
tech is going in, and to see some pushback against the identity
politics/social justice movement.

Perhaps comparable to changing the name Black Hat so to not offend people of
color. Reasonable or madness?

~~~
tptacek
In absolutely no way comparable; a laughable comparison.

------
FartyMcFarter
What a weird society we live in, where the name of a body part that feeds
babies is considered offensive. What can be better than feeding babies?

------
tx21
Naming, one of the hardest problems in computer science.

------
focom
I am not a native English speaker, can someone update me on why nips is
offensive?

~~~
hooloovoo_zoo
"Nips" is slang for nipples and was a racial slur for the Japanese once upon a
time. I don't think the former is really gender specific, and I don't think
most people have heard it used in the latter way.

~~~
wink
Interesting, hadn't heard this yet.

As an aside, a (German) acquaintance of mine was once harshly told to shut it
and kicked from an open source project's IRC channel because he had (by
accident) used the German form of "yep" instead of saying "yep" or "yes" \-
it's "jap". Wondering to this day how someone can be offended by the mere
existence of a word in a different language that happens to map to another one
in your language - if it just happens to appear, without context. I'm
stressing this as the discussion had nothing to do with people or getting out
of hand.

------
RIMR
This is ridiculous...

------
sseveran
TLDR; The name is not changing

------
RangerScience
I'm glad the pun that is the TITS conference still has heft.

